# Texas Frightmare Weekend,May 1-3,2009 in Dallas/Irving,TX



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

I started to post this in the OT forum,but since it's movie related,I'll post it here. 
For fans of the horror genre of films,a convention will occur during the first 3 days of May '09 at the Sheraton Grand in Irving,TX.

Some of the people scheduled to attend/appear include:
Tobe Hooper
Linda Blair
Karen Black
William Forsythe
Lena Headey
Lar Park Lincoln
James Hampton
Michael Rooker

Shock rock icon Alice Cooper is expected to be in attendance for some sort of salute/tribute to him. 
More info about the convention at the following link.

http://www.texasfrightmareweekend.com/lifetype/


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

I might have to make the trip for this year's festivities. :up:


----------

